# Ever wonder what some of us are really like



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Ever wonder what some of us are really like. I’ve met Propellerhead in person and was very impress with him and would have him over anytime. My wife has met many on her forums over the past 4 years and had no problems. She went out to lunch first then shopping. She visits friend all over the place and we have them come here. My wife was upset because she has never met or seen her best friend in the world or in person. They talked on the phone daily for four years and exchanged gifts at b-days and Xmas. Sent her money once when she was in trouble and got it back without asking. Then we got the opportunity to meet my wife’s best nightmare friend.

My wife favorite and best friend from the forum came into town two months ago to stay with us for two days. I won't go into every detail that happen but this gal open our refrigerator and told us we did not have anything for her. My wife said no problem, let’s go to the store. Three hundred dollars latter we thought she might be happy. She asked if her sheets were new and we said they were washed. My wife ended up getting her new ones. Many other small thing happen like lighting up in our house and using the floor as an ash tray. We don’t smoke and when I found this out I was going to the point of shooting her. Many more little things happen through out the day and this gal decided that she wanted to go out to dinner because we had nothing she wanted to eat. I asked about the stuff I spent three hundred on and she said that was earlier. My wife gave me a look of please don't shoot. I took them out to a very nice place to eat. She ordered almost everything and did not eat one bite and the check for the three of us came to 185 with no drinks. On the way home as she was complaining about the service I pulled into the worst dive motel and went inside. I came out and said Brenda come here. She got out, I handed her the key and said we will be right back with your car and crap. I'm not going to tell you what she had to say and it was not much because she was in shock. When I got into my car and drove off I was waiting to have a fight with my wife when she burst out laughing. She asked me if I couldn't have thought of a nastier motel or the dump. My wife said I'm going to put all the food I bought in her trunk and hopes she does not find it for a few days.
We got home and just jammed her shit in the back and my wife took care of the trunk. Had it back to the motel within 35 mins.. She had called the cops and I knew one of them. Told him the story as fast as I could. He told her to head out of town now or he was going to put her in jail.

Two weeks later she was on the board telling people what a nice trip she had and never mentioned anything that happened with us. We did not know she was going to see another board member and we found out almost the same thing happened. The husband threw her stuff out in the street and told her to get lost.

I would not be afraid to meet all of you but I would first make it an informal get together like at a range or lunch or gun show. Then you will know if you’re going to be compatible.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Sorry Spacedoggy... this ain't a dating site... hahahah

I'm sue the average guy here is an average guy... with a gun n his waist band...

lol

Jeff


----------



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

I think you handled that rather well.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*WOW , What a girl ......*



K Bob said:


> I think you handled that rather well.


~ I think he handled it very well .... and I say that because after Inviting & openning up your home to her for starters and then buying $ 200.00 bucks worth of chow for her, new sheets for her, a whats sounds like a pretty nice place for dinner @ a $100 & something dollars for her AND a motel room for her... ?

I would like to think my wife & I are friendly & hospitable to folks but after the 1st time she would have ashed her smoke on the floor of my home ? I would have had to say something ... maybe like " Hey Lady, have you lost your Goddamn mind & where the do you think your are? I don't even smoke my cigars inside my own house"!!! 
And then after that, her reaction would govern my next course of action. If she objected ... I would suggest that she be careful & not let the door hit her in the ass on the way out.

you didn't mention a husband or boyfriend and I guess I know why ... :anim_lol: I couldn't image being that disrespectul & ungrateful to someone I was visiting.

Ya done good Space, your a better man than me ..............rayer:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Just what forum does your guest reside in Spacedoggy? I'd like to be sure and avoid it.

My experience in meeting members of THIS forum has been very positive. So far I've met EddieZ, Shipwreck, 2400, and Maximo. I had a near miss with Charlie, and am threatening to meet him in the future.

Oh yeah, and I live with 3Reds.

I'm hoping we can pull something together some time next year for a Texas Meetup, but not sure if that'll happen unless someone around here has a range they can get access to.

I've got access to a small bit of acerage in Hamilton County, but the only facilities out there is one outhouse. No water or electricity. There are a few cows and a few snakes, and other assorted critters.

WM


----------



## Old goat (Sep 12, 2007)

I think I dated her for a short while. The dinner thing sounds formilar


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow. Where do people like that come from?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

WOW! You did the right thing.

I think meeting many of you would be a good thing and don't forsee any problems.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You must have run into my first wife Spacedoggy. That sounds about like her. Nothing could ever satisfy that beast and you couldn't insult her. High dollar everything. I threw her out on her butt:buttkick: once and I guess I'd do it again if I had to. You done well.:smt023


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Well your all welcome to come visit me. I got plenty of land to shoot on and camp on. As far as eats you get what is served, bad manners are corrected 1 asked to leave second time. Muzzled control expected at all times. What you see is what you get, and only ask if you really want an answer.
When I go to visit I take a gift of food and mind my manners, first time always get a motel so if I don't mesh well I leave with a thank you and go my own way. When I get home send a thank you card.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Just what forum does your guest reside in Spacedoggy? I'd like to be sure and avoid it. WM


 she met her in an ebay forum and formed a friendship from there. She was friends with many and no one knew. All were shocked years later. My wife was not hurt because she lost a good friend because she realized that having a close friend is knowing almost everything about that friend. She and other did not know. She is so glad she didn't go there to visit. Another person did and did not have as much fun as us.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Good god!!!! What a nightmare visit.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

thats hilarious spacedoggy,you should send that story in to miss manners
..:anim_lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

She would have been gone when she started bitching about the food or the cigarette came out which ever came first.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I would imagine meeting most of the people on this board would be a lot of fun. But I hate to come out and say this... none of you would like me in person, depending on how we met.

I've met more than a few members of SigForum. I may have met some of you and didn't know it (I've met a few people that I had a gut feeling were from this board, but if we met, neither of us said a thing). Wait... scratch that. I did meet someone here. I met L8models, who appears to be MIA.

If you walked into my place of business you would find: a sales person. I'm sorry to say it, but it kills me to meet people while I'm working. That's how I met L8models (and most of SigForum). The person you meet at my job isn't me. So if any of you meet me or have met me at my job, please don't judge me on that. I _have_ to be a sales person then. I can't chat, unfortunetly, unless I toss something gun sales pitch like in every minute or so.

If you met me on the firing range or arranged to meet me at the range you would find: someone who doesn't talk much. I meet up once in a while with area NRA members and I come off as almost cold. I don't mean to be, but my brain is on my firearm. And that's it.

If we ran into each other on the street you would find: someone who is almost painfully shy. I'm not stuck up, disinterested, or anything I come off as. I'm just nervous. Talk to me for a while, get me going, and that'll change. However... I may start to talk a lot and get excited at that point. LOL! I don't talk to people often, and if you get me going about something other than guns I am beside myself. LOL! (please note: I've had chances to call some people here and have not done so. Please forgive me... I was too nervous to get the nerve up to call. Scared, if you will. I have a great deal of respect for you, but I was afraid of coming off as a real tool if I called)

So now there are no surprises if we meet. :mrgreen:


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> I'm sue the average guy here is an average guy... with a gun n his waist band...
> 
> lol
> 
> Jeff


 I think that about sums it up.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey Sucklead,

If I were to judge strickly by what you contribute here I'd love to meet you. I completely understand the shy part. I use to be like that. Over the years my shyness has faded into almost a gregarious personality. Go figure. I think it's because I meet new people every day at my job and I love that part of it. I'm a pretty open person, especially for a guy.

Some day if I ever get out to my sisters second home in NC I'll have to look you up and you can meet my family.:smt023


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Hey Sucklead,
> 
> If I were to judge strickly by what you contribute here I'd love to meet you. I completely understand the shy part. I use to be like that. Over the years my shyness has faded into almost a gregarious personality. Go figure. I think it's because I meet new people every day at my job and I love that part of it. I'm a pretty open person, especially for a guy.
> 
> Some day if I ever get out to my sisters second home in NC I'll have to look you up and you can meet my family.:smt023


+1 plus I love shy people and can tell just by looking at you weather your shy or not. I use to be so shy when I was young I would not go anywhere by myself. A friend taught me how not to be shy at age 16. I'll pick a shy person out of a group of people and make them feel at home. I'm better at meeting people then with people I know already and don't like large gatherings even if I know everyone. I don't mine having to speak to a large group. I once spoke to over 600 people for more than an hour with know problem. Then I went to the floor and felt like leaving.

Terry your right but we were so shocked. I only talked to her a few times over the years and Sue talked with her almost daily. She was very popular with people on the forum. Sue did not say anything bad about the visit, just not our style. She told only two of her closes friends that she has met. It was another person who bought it up. I just wanted to see what she would do next. I'm told I'm a very laid back person and make people feel good. It takes a lot to make me mad and when I do I guess you don't want to be around. That's what I'm told but don't see it that way.

I knew she did not like guns so now I wish I went into my office and go swat. Walk around with the AR and moosburg. Dam I hate it when you think of all the fun stuff I could have done to drive her nuts. I set a friend up on a double with someone I did not know that was a friend of a girl I was dating many years ago. We met at dinner and she was a nasty person right off. Good looking but started in on him big time. You don't make enough I don't like the way you look. He gave me a look that could kill then a smile. If you knew him you knew you were in for a show. He started picking his nose and showing her his pick. he would grade it then wipe it on the table. He got to his third one before she went running I mean running out the restaurant. I threw a 20 on the table for the drinks and laughed the rest of the night. Even my girl friend was laughing. Ya just don't know what some people will or can do.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh, I've gotten much better. I was stuck in what could be called a social phobia. It was really bad and affected my life in the worst way. Then the only job I could find was armored transport (money trucks) and I was forced to overcome it. I had to walk into banks and businesses, and I had to be a jerk a lot of the times. Now, with sales, I have to force myself to walk up to complete strangers and say, "Hey! How's it going?!" Which is something that was unheard of before (and I still try to channel my inner sales person outside of work so I can do that without my uniform, but I can't yet). I do tend to look a little mean, I've been told. I think it is a defense thing I put up when I was younger and I never did shake it.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

:smt179 Sorry about that, btw.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I would imagine meeting most of the people on this board would be a lot of fun. But I hate to come out and say this... none of you would like me in person, depending on how we met.
> 
> I've met more than a few members of SigForum. I may have met some of you and didn't know it (I've met a few people that I had a gut feeling were from this board, but if we met, neither of us said a thing). Wait... scratch that. I did meet someone here. I met L8models, who appears to be MIA.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have been MIA for awhile. Hopefully, I'm back for good now. Yes, I met SuckLead at her job. I try not to judge a person until I get to know them, to a certain extent. She and I had a brief conversation, if you'd call it that, but she was very nice and polite. So, that's about all I can say about that. I'm an administrator on another local message board forum, in which I've probably met 45% of the members in person, and probably 10 or so I consider close friends now. But yeah, SuckLead is pretty cool.


----------

